# Sudden aggression with 1 year old male



## lulupit (Jul 16, 2014)

We have a male Vizsla, Chili, that is just over a year old. Other than being shy of strangers, he has been the best dog we've ever owned. He has never been aggressive to anyone. He's been a complete joy and is properly trained and super smart. He was neutered about 3 months ago. 

This afternoon, I was doing laundry and walked into our bedroom. Chili was chewing on my husband's snore mouth guard & case that he clearly took off of my husband's bedside table. When I said NO loudly, he ran behind the couch in our room. I reached down behind the couch to remove it from his mouth and it was like my dog was replaced with a rabid beast. He started growling and then tried to bite me. His eyes looked crazed. I can't express how shocked I was as this behavior. It is so random and completely abnormal. I tried getting it again but it became clear that unless I wanted stitches in my hand, I best try something else. I shut the doors to our room (he hates to be left alone) and went to get a treat. I put the treat on the floor and called him. He did not (to my total surprise) come out at first. Then finally he did and when I tried to put his leash on him, he ran into his crate which is right next to our bedroom door. I was shaking, practically crying, so I shut the door and left him there for a couple hours. 

We've had some issues with him chewing things (eye glasses-twice) but it's been many months and he certainly didn't act aggressively when caught. He also has a bit of a tissue addiction and likes to move socks around the house but doesn't eat them. We have never hit him so there wouldn't be fear of that. He just absolutely was not giving up this "treasure". We also have food in his bowl all the time and he eats whenever he wants. We've done that since he was a puppy. 

I've taken him to a doggy day care 4 times over the last month or so. Maybe once a week. He goes for 5 hours at a time and plays with other dogs in a huge outside area that has a pond, etc. All the dogs are given a temperament test prior to be allowed in. I don't know if that would have anything to do with this behavior. 

This has rocked my day as my normally sweet dog displayed behavior that scared the heck out of me. I feel very distrustful now. I already have a plan to give him breaks from his crate but I'm going back to puppy training and no freedom for the near future. Any advice or experience with something like this was be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Two things: Never ever reach into a dogs mouth to remove something, instead he should be able to respond to the appropriate command ("Drop it" or "Out"). If this isn't the case, you have a homework assignment!

The other thing which might very well be related to his sudden possessiveness is the doggie day care he's enrolled in. Forget about "temperament testing", when you put a bunch of dogs in a room together all day it's reverse evolution and the law of the jungle takes over very quickly.....think about it: Excited dogs jumping and grabbing and playing and posturing and going after a limited amount of toys. What results is the re emergence of all those feral qualities that allow them to exist in the wild. Which Chili then takes back home to your house.

Ditch the doggie day care, that's not proper socialization (as you see), and it's not a good thing for your V. 

Until then, and while he's readjusting to being a Vizsla (and not a savage dog!), try to avoid crating him more than usual...it won't help,and it'll confuse him..remember he's not doing this on purpose, he's likely stressed out at being with other dogs in a situation that sounds overwhelming to him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Never ever reach into a dogs mouth to remove something, instead he should be able to respond to the appropriate command ("Drop it" or "Out").


While I agree Drop it/ Leave it, or great commands when a dog has something that's off limits. I disagree with never reaching into a dogs mouth. This is a sporting gundog breed, and us hunters don't want are dogs to drop game on the ground. They are taught to hold it until its released, on command into our hand.

Just a guess, but I think part of the problem was with him hiding with it behind the couch. It put him in a corned position when approached by you. When you try to reach in it puts you over the dog, and trapping them in a small confided space. While some dogs are okay with that, others are not.

I would skip daycare for a short time, and go back to working on basic commands. Here, Heel, so there is no putting him a defensive mode of smaller hiding spots. Whoa, and its not just for gun dogs. Having a dog that stands in a position without moving its feet on command makes so many things easy to accomplish with them. Next is leave it, and give. Both have a place when they have something in their mouth.


----------



## lulupit (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for that input. It makes sense to me that this is the fallout of that daycare. He's been cornered plenty of times (I have kids) and he's never been anything but the gentlest dog. This was extreme behavior that seemed to come out of nowhere. Except that he's been to this daycare a handful of times. That's the x factor in this for sure. He's a very well-trained V and impresses people wherever he goes because of it. I had a guy stop me just this morning asking all about him because he walks right next to me and sits the minute I stop.

I'm back to basics but have him in a down stay next to me vs. in his crate. Thank you both.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang I butcher the previous post. Or instead of Are, and Are instead of Our.


The only other thing I wanted to add, is I don't always tell my dogs No, or try and correct them if they have something they shouldn't. Sometimes I just act happy, and call them over to get rubbed on. Then I take what they have in their mouth, tell them how cool it is, and hand it back to them.
As long as its not something that will hurt the dog, it helps build up trust, and makes them more willing to bring me prized possessions.
Other times I just act happy, and offer something different after they give me what they have in their mouths. It can be You want to go outside, or Do you want a treat. It takes their mind off of what they just let you have, and puts it on something else that makes them happy.

This is not something I do instead of training Give, and Leave it. Its something I do along with that type of training, when things arise during a normal course of a day.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Lulupit said:


> We also have food in his bowl all the time and he eats whenever he wants. We've done that since he was a puppy.


I would change the way you feed your Vizlsa. He has to earn his food and also needs to see you as a food provider. He is one year old and unsure about his position in the pack. Your dog is testing you. 

I also try not to take away anything from my boy's mouth, but instead create a situation when he wants to give it to me. Usually, I would have something more valuable to him in my hands. Then I use this opportunity to train and ask him to sit nicely in front of me and give what he has in his mouth into my hand. If he simply drops it on the ground, I ask him to fetch it and give it to my hand. Then he can have what is in my hands (toy, treat, stick, ball, etc.) As he loves my slippers, I now allow him to do so when I get home, so he could enjoy having them in his mouth (and be a good boy) and I get my slippers delivered to me.


----------



## C1w (Jul 22, 2021)

I have A few tips; a dog can do something always of bever. When they can dit on the couch you kan forbid this anymore that's his/het right now

Also dont let him eat every time he wants. You are the boss and you decide when hé rats of not.

When hé picks something from you, dont run after him or try to get it out of his mouth. 
First say drop it or try to convince him to come near you.
Dont show any emotions that's when viszlas get excited.
When it doesn't succeed look him deep in the eyes and say drop it 
Look as long as needed until hé drops it when that's no option try to give him his toys

And treat him as a normal dog. Be clear and dont become angry so fast.
Dont let him pick belongings that are yours


----------

